# High insulin,low blood sugar will taking gh help this issue?



## j2048b (Jul 27, 2019)

So my last bloods my blood sugar was a dumb ass 41... Super dang low, insulin was 77, which is high

If i had not eaten before i got my last bloods done, my bs levels would have been much lower,

So ive been wondering if i get on gh will it help both issues? Raise blood sugar and then u allow my insulin to lower as well? 

Just thinkin out loud and wondering what u guys think?.

Getting new bw next week to check all this


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 27, 2019)

I dont think taking HGH will solve the low blood sugar issue......I would ask a doctor.....


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 27, 2019)

Watched a video David Palumbo awhile ago where he said he took insulin while on HGH because HGH made him insulin resistant. He's not a doctor, though he may be onto something.

https://diabetes.diabetesjournals.org/content/50/8/1891

That said, see a doctor.


----------



## CJ (Jul 27, 2019)

Is this from just a single blood test, or is it the same with multiple blood tests?

If it's just a single test, I'd get another one done first before I did anything, to see if it was just an anomaly.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 27, 2019)

I may have missed it somehwere but do you have hypoglycemia naturally or are you supplementing insulin. question for you tho.. how do you feel at 47? reason i ask has nothing to do with the question but just curiosity since Im a T1D and its a 50/50 shot on if i even notice at 47 b/c im used to it by now - sometimes im loopy as fauk and other times i have no idea. endocrine called me 5x after i left once bc it was 24 and i was like nah im good.

anyways... I took GH and it screwed my sugars up so freaking bad. i continually ran 350+ no matter how much insulin i took, i ran out of 3mo supply within almost a month. i would take 30iu in a single shot and it wouldnt lower it at all. ran that for a few months and i couldnt do it to my body, it wasnt worth it. no issues once stopping. some people become very insulin resistant and some it doesnt bother as there are diabetics here (at least used to, not sure if they here or not) that took with no issues at low low doses.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 27, 2019)

Running gh consistently made my glucose number rise ... nothing crazy but it did increase ..  I'm with FD though ... if your next blood test is not in the normal range I'd get medical advice ...


----------



## j2048b (Jul 28, 2019)

I have been told im reactive hypoglycemic, which means i need to eat constantly, all the time even more now than i use to, certain carbs f me up for days if consumed and when i eat them screws me up as well, im tryin to cut out all sugars and eatin more sweet potatoes and stuff along those lines, just wanted a consensus about low bs and if hgh would help raise it, which it should but dont want to screw myself up either


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 28, 2019)

j2048b said:


> I have been told im reactive hypoglycemic, which means i need to eat constantly, all the time even more now than i use to, certain carbs f me up for days if consumed and when i eat them screws me up as well, im tryin to cut out all sugars and eatin more sweet potatoes and stuff along those lines, just wanted a consensus about low bs and if hgh would help raise it, which it should but dont want to screw myself up either



yeah i was wondering if you were hypo in general vs just taking the insulin. cutting the simple sugars should help to an extent and just be used like I do - for when you MUST have them. i think adding the high GI carbs to the ratio for often throughout should help (not a Dr but i know several hypo that has had some good success by doing this as helps maintain).  Id make sure to get that in order long before looking at the GH bc the GH could end up causing some exact options, which I know in terms looks good that it raise the sugars and then potentially the hypo naturally lowers it due to the reasons...but may not and could end up in opposite direction with high sugar and becoming resistant, etc. Id start with the main thing 1st and go from there


----------



## j2048b (Jul 29, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> yeah i was wondering if you were hypo in general vs just taking the insulin. cutting the simple sugars should help to an extent and just be used like I do - for when you MUST have them. i think adding the high GI carbs to the ratio for often throughout should help (not a Dr but i know several hypo that has had some good success by doing this as helps maintain).  Id make sure to get that in order long before looking at the GH bc the GH could end up causing some exact options, which I know in terms looks good that it raise the sugars and then potentially the hypo naturally lowers it due to the reasons...but may not and could end up in opposite direction with high sugar and becoming resistant, etc. Id start with the main thing 1st and go from there



Thanks ill look at high gi carbs and plan to implement them asap, yeah i was thinkin gh might be either good or bad, seems as tho most feel its not the best route to go,


----------



## Viduus (Jul 29, 2019)

j2048b said:


> Thanks ill look at high gi carbs and plan to implement them asap, yeah i was thinkin gh might be either good or bad, seems as tho most feel its not the best route to go,



The theory sounds good and is in line with Polumbo but it seems like a really risky guess. 

Tackling the underlying issue seems like a better approach. I’d be curious to know what a doctor says if you see one.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Jul 30, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> I may have missed it somehwere but do you have hypoglycemia naturally or are you supplementing insulin. question for you tho.. how do you feel at 47? reason i ask has nothing to do with the question but just curiosity since Im a T1D and its a 50/50 shot on if i even notice at 47 b/c im used to it by now - sometimes im loopy as fauk and other times i have no idea. endocrine called me 5x after i left once bc it was 24 and i was like nah im good.
> 
> anyways... I took GH and it screwed my sugars up so freaking bad. i continually ran 350+ no matter how much insulin i took, i ran out of 3mo supply within almost a month. i would take 30iu in a single shot and it wouldnt lower it at all. ran that for a few months and i couldnt do it to my body, it wasnt worth it. no issues once stopping. some people become very insulin resistant and some it doesnt bother as there are diabetics here (at least used to, not sure if they here or not) that took with no issues at low low doses.


Holy ffkin shiit
That's nuts dude.
30IU one shit didn't do shit? I'm assuming humalog, correct? 
Damn
Yeah I don't blame you there that's dangerous as hell dude.
To hell with that .

You felt decent at that low? That seems crazy to me too
I'm naturally hypoglycemic also.
Very much so
I hate it, sometimes I'll be working and literally have to go down to the lunch room and eat.
I get sweaty
Very very irritsted at everything. Sometimes loopy for sure. 
Got it checked once by a diabetic coworker that shit was 21.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 30, 2019)

j2048b said:


> Thanks ill look at high gi carbs and plan to implement them asap, yeah i was thinkin gh might be either good or bad, seems as tho most feel its not the best route to go,



Yea def start looking at the good complex carbs as this might help sustain and overall control of the lower sugar drops throughout the day. the GH I think isnt the best option until getting everything else normalized for a while. then if you still want to, you can start some GH but would also start at a very low dose to determine what its going to do 



Viduus said:


> The theory sounds good and is in line with Polumbo but it seems like a really risky guess.
> 
> Tackling the underlying issue seems like a better approach. I’d be curious to know what a doctor says if you see one.



Sound advise there. underlying causes gotta be adjusted to get normalized before getting complex. Ive made that one before



Dbolitarian said:


> Holy ffkin shiit
> That's nuts dude.
> 30IU one shit didn't do shit? I'm assuming humalog, correct?
> Damn
> ...



Yeah man 30IU while I was running GH didnt absolutely nothing, and the sad thing is, that was several times a day. I blew thru so much insulin it was insane and I hated it for the simple fact that I was using so much in the body. it was confusing the heck out of me until realized what may be the issue.

yeah its like 75% of the time, anything below 60 I have no earthly idea until its way way low. other times, i can get 70 and feel like a straight clown. Ive done some really really messed up stuff when its so much in the tank. Endocrine will call me from time to time after 3mo to make sure i got home ok. My lowest is a 9. my highest at diagnosis was 886. I hate being low tho bc its a guessing game as what to do. other day i was mowing and it tanked but i kept going (in 95F heat) cuz only had like 5mins left. ended up walking up the stairs and holding my hands out like i was still mowing...sugar was like 30 something. ate 1 tablet bc thats all i had in that bottle but knew i had another. i kept going back to the same empty bottle 5x till i threw it outside in the grass


----------



## j2048b (Jul 30, 2019)

Viduus said:


> The theory sounds good and is in line with Polumbo but it seems like a really risky guess.
> 
> Tackling the underlying issue seems like a better approach. I’d be curious to know what a doctor says if you see one.




ive seen a few, going for bw this week or next to try and capture this anomoly, IF things are out of wack, then its going to lead to mri's and possibly a scan of my pancreas to look for weird crap, 

whats odd is one time (in band camp...) i was having an mri on my stomach and out of the blue the lady casually says um hey did you know (the human head only weighs 8 lbs) that you have cysts on your liver? to which i responded um hell na, but thanks for letting me know....

so ive got that going as well


----------



## j2048b (Jul 30, 2019)

Dbolitarian said:


> Holy ffkin shiit
> That's nuts dude.
> 30IU one shit didn't do shit? I'm assuming humalog, correct?
> Damn
> ...




holy shnikes 21? dayummm 

whats weird is thru a blood draw it shows low, but i can literaly poke my finger 10 min after the blood draw and my levels read anywhere between 79-110.... 2 different finger readers as well....


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 31, 2019)

j2048b said:


> holy shnikes 21? dayummm
> 
> whats weird is thru a blood draw it shows low, but i can literaly poke my finger 10 min after the blood draw and my levels read anywhere between 79-110.... 2 different finger readers as well....



yeah that is the thing, they will def read differently. In my opinion, the blood draw is more precise. The meters are within a range usually but it shouldnt be too far off. i guess it depends on what you're considering "low". on my meter if its 65 or lower it shows blue - low. I will sometimes check my sugar and it says like 350 and Im like nah homie, lets try that again - check it same finer and its where it should be. they will malfunction and checking different fingers will give a different result as its not exact, more so a range. That and never check your sugar right after you grab food as checked it one time after eating an apple and forgot - super high from the sugar juice on fingers and took a shot - yeah it was severely low. 

My meter - livongo... i wish i could turn the suggestions off. if its low low - like sub 40 it always asks "do you want a representative to call you and check on you?" NO! now stop asking me that.


----------

